# Allen Bradley - für Dummies



## Markus (20 August 2006)

hallo,

ich habe für ca. 2 Jahren mal an einer Allen-Bradley rumgemacht, ich habe deshalb ein paar grundlegene erfahrungen.

in letzter zeit wurde ich einige male gefragt ob ich interessen an projekten mit ab hätte. jetzt hats mich gepackt und ich wills wissen...

also ich weis das es "SLC500" und "SLC5000" gibt, ich hatte mich damals an einer 500er ausgetobt.

die programmiersoftware heist "rs-logix"

wichtig wäre mir erst mal wenn mir jemand sagen kann es alles für steuerungen gibt/gab und mit welcher software welche programmiert wird und welche kabel gebraucht werden.

ich kann mich noch erinnern das man in rs-logix nicht in awl schreiben konnte, sondern nur in diesem "ladder-logic" wie die amis ihren "malen nach zahlen" kram nennen...
ist das immer noch so?

datenbausteine gabst auch nicht, variablen wurden einfach deklariert, das hat mir gefallen.

wenn man das programm in die cpu übertragen hat musste man diese stoppen, ist das immer noch so?

also ich bin für alle informationen rund um ab dankbar, damit ich mein gefährliches halbwissen entschärfen kann.

ich schätze mich als relativ routinierten siemens programmierer ein, wäre eine schulung bei ab sinnvoll oder wird das mit meinen grundlagen selbserklärend sein?

was kostet die software, kabel und der ganze kram?


----------



## JesperMP (20 August 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich weis das es "SLC500" und "SLC5000" gibt, ich hatte mich damals an einer 500er ausgetobt.


Alte generation: MicroLogix, SLC500, PLC5.
Neue generation: CompactLogix, ControlLogix, FlexLogix u.a.



Markus schrieb:


> die programmiersoftware heist "rs-logix"
> wichtig wäre mir erst mal wenn mir jemand sagen kann es alles für steuerungen gibt/gab und mit welcher software welche programmiert wird und welche kabel gebraucht werden.


RSLogix5: PLC5
RSLogix500: MicroLogix + SLC500.
RSLogix5000: CompactLogix + ControlLogix + FlexLogix.



Markus schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch erinnern das man in rs-logix nicht in awl schreiben konnte, sondern nur in diesem "ladder-logic" wie die amis ihren "malen nach zahlen" kram nennen...
> ist das immer noch so?
> datenbausteine gabst auch nicht, variablen wurden einfach deklariert, das hat mir gefallen.


RSLogix5: Ladder + CFC + structured txt
RSLogix500: Ladder
RSLogix5000: Fast alle IEC1131-3 sprachen. Es gibt UDTs, benutzer definierter Datenstrukturen. Alle daten sind Symbolisch zu addressieren.



Markus schrieb:


> wenn man das programm in die cpu übertragen hat musste man diese stoppen, ist das immer noch so?


Um neue files zu übertragen muss man die CPU stoppen, danach kann Programmänderungen im RUN gemacht werden.
Das war eigentlich immer so. Nur einige Micrologix und SLC500 kann man nicht in RUN programmieren.


----------



## merti80 (3 September 2006)

*Projektangebote?*

Hi Markus,
ich programmiere seit 3 Jahren die SLC500er Serie und bin Festangestllt als Mechatroniker.
Ich möchte meine Programmierung gern vertiefen und mich auf diesem Gebiet festigen und auch nur noch programmieren.
Wo hast du denn solche Projekte angeboten bekommen, da ich mich in die Richtung gern auch selbststängig mal machen möchte.

Melde dich einfach.
Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2006)

@jesper

dankeschön, leiber späte als nie - die sache ging wohl unter.

braucht man für ab auch spezielle kabel wie bei siemens?
also speziell bei der slc500?
was kostet die software rslogix500 ungefähr?


----------



## plc_tippser (5 Dezember 2006)

Selbsterklärend ist das AB nicht, wenn man Siemens kennt.

És sollten schon einige Teststunden geplant werden, Schulung ist teuer, beschleunigt aber das Lernen ungemein, somit könnten sich die Kosten wieder aufheben.

Du kannst im RUN programmieren, musst aber das geänderte auch auf das PG übernehmen, das ist aber relativ gut gelöst, so das man es eigentlich nicht vergisst.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (5 Dezember 2006)

Noch etwas, du kannst auch diverse Sprachen extra kaufen, FUP z.B., ist aber meiner Meinung nach weggeworfenes Geld, da es nicht im Ansatz an das S7 FUP kommt.

Sehr kompliziert sind auch Parameterübergaben an Bausteinen. Temp/Stat gibt es nicht.

pt

@jesper: Gib mir doch mal die Versionsstände von AB an, kommt in die FAQ

pt


----------



## o.s.t. (5 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ....Gib mir doch mal die Versionsstände von AB an, kommt in die FAQ....


...sorry wenn ich mich da einmische...

welche Versionsstände sind da gemeint? HW oder SW?

die PLC5 ist sogut wie ausgelaufen, wird für Neuprojekte kaum noch genommen
RLogix5 ist aktuell auf Verison 7.10 (wird auch kein grosse Sprünge mehr machen)

die SLC500 ist auch auf dem absteigenden Ast...wird aber noch häufiger eingesetzt.
RSLogix500 ist aktuell auf Version 7.10 (wird auch kein grosse Sprünge mehr machen)

Aktuell sind FlexLogix, CompactLogix, ControlLogix
diese 3 werden alle mit RSLogix5000 programmiert, aktuelle Version ist 15.01

vielleicht noch nebenbei bemerkt: Controllogix CPU's werden ohne Firmware ausgeliefert. Die müssen erst mit der FW der entsprechenden RSLogix5000 Softwareversion geflasht werden. Sprich FW-Version der CPU muss immer mit der Softwareversion der Programmiersoftware übereinstimmen (zumindest die Ziffern vor dem Komma)

alle Versionsstände Dez. 2006

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Dezember 2006)

Die Version 15, ist das die Deutsche oder Englische?

pt

Ach ja, die SW-Stände interessieren mich.

Gruß,


----------



## kpeter (6 Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen



plc_tippser schrieb:


> Noch etwas, du kannst auch diverse Sprachen extra kaufen, FUP z.B., ist aber meiner Meinung nach weggeworfenes Geld, da es nicht im Ansatz an das S7 FUP kommt.


 
FUP ist auf denn CLX die einzig richtig sprache wesentlich besser als bei S7 ( ist halt meine Meinung ).



> sorry wenn ich mich da einmische...
> 
> welche Versionsstände sind da gemeint? HW oder SW?
> 
> ...


 
Version 15.02 ist aktuell

und noch was zu denn Firmware 
AB hat zur zeit erhebliche probleme damit
abstürze der cpu's oder cnet oder ethernetkarten

angefangen haben wir bei einen fehler der alle 800 tage auftritt aktuell sind wir bei einen Fehler der alle 70,96 tage auftritt

aber rockwell hat eine super lösung dafür alle 70 tage einen reset der spg versorgung und alles ist gut


----------



## plc_tippser (6 Dezember 2006)

> FUP ist auf denn CLX die einzig richtig sprache wesentlich besser als bei S7


 
  Ähm, wie meinst du das FUP ist auf, und was ist CLX?


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Die Version 15, ist das die Deutsche oder Englische?


Hab grad nachgeschaut, die 15 gibt's auch in Deutsch (hätt ich nicht gedacht, hat bisher immer einige Vers. hinterhergehinkt)
arbeite drum seitjeher immer mit der englischen.

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> braucht man für ab auch spezielle kabel wie bei siemens?
> also speziell bei der slc500?


bei den SLC CPU's 5/01 und 5/02 braucht's einen  DH-485 Converter
bei den SLC CPU's 5/03 und höher ist ein RS232 an Board, bei der  5/05 noch Ethernet.  



Markus schrieb:


> was kostet die software rslogix500 ungefähr?


bei uns kostet (brutto Preisliste)
die Starter Edition ca. €400
die Standard Edition ca. €1000

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## JesperMP (6 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> braucht man für ab auch spezielle kabel wie bei siemens?


Für die CPU's SLC5/03, /04, /05 gibt es immer ein ganz normales serielles Schnittstelle. Funktionert mit ein Nullmodem Kabel.
Dazu hat ein SLC5/03 ein DH485 Schnittstelle, ein SLC5/04 ein DH+ Schnittstelle und ein SLC5/05 ein Ethernet Schnittstelle.

Die CPU's SLC5/01 und /02 haben nur ein DH485 Schnittstelle. 
Dafür, und weil diese zwei CPUs keine online programmierung haben, sind sie nicht empfehlungswert.



Markus schrieb:


> was kostet die software rslogix500 ungefähr?


RSLogix 500 Standard: 1000 Euro.
RSLogix 500 Starter: 500 Euro.
Starter hat keine online programmiereung. Ist also nicht empfehlungewert.

edit: O.s.t war schneller als Ich 

By the way. Bei RSLogix5 und 500 braucht man keine Software Support Vertrag.
Bei RSLogix 5000 braucht man unbedingt ein Software Support Vertrag - wegen die Firmware Updates.


----------



## HSThomas (6 Dezember 2006)

> und noch was zu denn Firmware
> AB hat zur zeit erhebliche probleme damit
> abstürze der cpu's oder cnet oder ethernetkarten
> 
> ...




Hast Du dazu ein paar näher gehende Informationen?

Gruss

Hauke


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Dezember 2006)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu ein paar näher gehende Informationen?



Auszug der Rockwell Knowledgebase Beitrag Nr. P157747086
(kurze Uebersetzung im Anschluss)


> Problem: 1756-L55 and 1794-L34 Controllers at V15 will non-recoverable major fault and lose memory. When the controller is power cycled will have major fault type 1 code 60.
> 
> 1756-L55 versions affected:
> 1.  15.03
> ...


-Betriff u.a. nur die CLX CPU's L55 mit FW15, die L6X CPU's sind nicht betroffen
-Betroffene CPU's stürzen nach 3-4 Monaten ununterbrochenen Betrieb ab (non-recoverable major fault) und verlieren den gesamten Speicher (Urgelöscht)
-Bereinigte FW steht ab Juni 06 zur Verfügung

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## HSThomas (6 Dezember 2006)

Hoppala... na das könnte einiges erklären.

Bei einer technischen Vorabnahme einer Anlage ist uns etwas ähnliches passiert. Plötzlich war die SPS urgelöscht, ohne dass jemand etwas daran gemacht hatte.

Allerdings lief sie da erst ein paar Stunden.

Aber vielleicht ist das ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ...und was ist CLX?


CLX=ControlLogiX

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Bitpopler (15 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Noch etwas, du kannst auch diverse Sprachen extra kaufen, FUP z.B., ist aber meiner Meinung nach weggeworfenes Geld, da es nicht im Ansatz an das S7 FUP kommt.
> 
> Sehr kompliziert sind auch Parameterübergaben an Bausteinen. Temp/Stat gibt es nicht.
> 
> ...



moin,

das stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Parameterübergaben sind mit das leichteste von der Welt (im Vergleich zu Siemens). Im Rockwell KOP kann man ALLES machen was die S7 auch kann und noch VIEL mehr. 

Parameter werden über indirekte Adressierung übergeben. Hier ist mal ein ganz kleines Beispiel für einen Timerpreset (geht genauso mit ALLEN anderen Bausteinen, Timer, Counter, PID etc....)

Ich schreib das hier mal hin, normalerweise ist das grafisch in KOP dargestellt :

Bedingung 1 wahr -> mov 50 nach T4:0 (Timer 1).pre (Timer Preset)
Bedingung 2 wahr ->mov 100 T4:0.pre

alleine das rumgehampel mit dem BLKMOV von Siemens ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz, MOV steht als Befehl IMMER SOFORT zur Verfügung und kann beliebige Daten an beliebige Orte schreiben.

mfg


----------



## JesperMP (15 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> alleine das rumgehampel mit dem BLKMOV von Siemens ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz, MOV steht als Befehl IMMER SOFORT zur Verfügung und kann beliebige Daten an beliebige Orte schreiben.


 ????? Warum im Gottes willen verwendest Du BLKMOV für nur ein variabel ?
In S7 gibt es MOVE und es funktionirt genau wie MOV in AB.

edit:
Beispiel S7. Bedingung 1 wahr -> MOVE T#50S nach T4.1.PT (T4.1 ist denn ein IEC timer. Es gibt auch andere Möglicheiten) 



			
				plc_tippser schrieb:
			
		

> @jesper: Gib mir doch mal die Versionsstände von AB an, kommt in die FAQ


Hab es vergessen zu antworten. Leider verwende ich nicht das letste software stand für SLC500 und PLC5. Dies trotzdem das wir die Updates ins Hause haben. Seit lange sind die Updates für RSLogix500 und RSLogix5 nicht wesentlich.


----------



## plc_tippser (15 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> das stimmt so überhaupt nicht. Parameterübergaben sind mit das leichteste von der Welt (im Vergleich zu Siemens). Im Rockwell KOP kann man ALLES machen was die S7 auch kann und noch VIEL mehr.
> 
> ...


 

Bei S7 schreibe ich die Variablen direkt an den FC/FB. Ohne Move und sonst was.

Die Deklaration der Lokalvariablen ist wunderbar einfach, die Erweiterung in aufgerufenen Bausteinen ein Kinderspiel.

Bei der Brötchensteuerung fangen einem da schon mal leicht die Augen an zu flimmern.

Aber wie gesagt, der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.

pt


----------



## Bitpopler (15 Dezember 2006)

moin,

bei Allen Bradley brauch ich so einen Blödsinn wie FB oder FC garnicht. Jeder der einmal LÄNGERE Zeit an einer Rockwell Steuerung gearbeitet hat wird die Logik die dahintersteckt nicht mehr missen wollen. Ist aber auch egal, jeder wie er mag. Ich weiß nur, das ich einmal ein recht kompliziertes Projekt auf einer Vipa realisiert habe (mit Dehnungsmessstriefen etc.) und mir gewünscht habe, die mögen doch bitte auf eine SLC oder CLX wechseln (haben sie aber nicht gemacht ).

Als Beispiel für eine effiziente Programmierung habe ich mal für unseren Azubi ein Lauflicht programmiert. Dieses hatte im Programm genau 1 (!!) Zeile und gab mir die Möglichkeit bis zu 32000 verschiedene Muster an bis zu 4096 Lampen (Mehr Outputs konnte die SPS nicht) zu liefern und dazu noch die Zeit pro Muster frei einzustellen.

Das alles mit genau 1 Zeile Programmcode (da hat selbst der chef nicht schlecht gestaunt *g*)

mfg


----------



## MSB (15 Dezember 2006)

Also jetzt unabhängig von der Effektivität der Programmiersprache,
also das mit der einen Zeile kauf ich dir so zunächst auch mal nicht ab.

FB's oder etwas sinngemäßes möchte ich nicht missen, egal bei welcher SPS.

Weil wenn ich z.B. mehrere Stationen hab, die alle gleich sind, nur halt die EA's unterschiedlich,
hab ich nicht unbedingt gesteigerte Lust diesen ganzen Mist, also die Logik dahinter,
ebenso oft abzutippen, nur halt mit anderen EA's.


Allerdings muss man halt mit dem jeweiligen System auch umgehen können, um sich das Leben nicht unnötig schwer zu machen.
Das gilt für Rockwell wie für Siemens, als auch jedes andere x-beliebige SPS-System.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (15 Dezember 2006)

@bitpopler

Ja, den Code möchte ich auch mal sehen.
Wie lang war denn die eine Zeile .


----------



## Bitpopler (18 Dezember 2006)

moin,

anbei dsa Programmbeispiel für das Lauflicht. Es müssen nun nur noch in die entsprechenden N7:0 - soviele du magst die Bits deinem Muster entsprechend gesetzt werden. der Counter ist dann auf deine tatsächliche Anzahl hin zu begrenzen (die 32000 verkleinern). 

Zitat :

Weil wenn ich z.B. mehrere Stationen hab, die alle gleich sind, nur halt die EA's unterschiedlich,
hab ich nicht unbedingt gesteigerte Lust diesen ganzen Mist, also die Logik dahinter,
ebenso oft abzutippen, nur halt mit anderen EA's.

Zitat Ende

An diesem Beispiel siehst du auch, wie leicht es ist, genau das eben nicht machen zu müssen.

mfg


----------



## kpeter (18 Dezember 2006)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Hast Du dazu ein paar näher gehende Informationen?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Hauke


 
Hallöchen

Hab leider die letzte zeit nicht immer mitgelesen deshalb jetzt erst

das mit denn l55 und l34 Prozessoren stimmt so

nur gibts das problem auch im C-Net ( nicht mit löschen sondern mit abstürzen )
*1756-CNB/D*Firmware kleiner 5.5
*1756-CNB/E*Firmware kleiner 11.23

und auch in der Ethernetkarte
*1756-ENBT/A*Firmware kleiner 3.91


----------



## Frontman (9 Januar 2007)

*neue Version RS Logix 5000*

Ich programmiere demnächst einen Anlagenteil in RS Logix5000. Um mich ein bißchen einzuarbeiten habe ich auch schön brav den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Der AB-Fachberater sagte mir, die Version 16 stünde demnächst ab März zur Verfügung mit der man dann auch Antriebe wie PowerFlex parametrieren bzw. programmieren kann. Wer weiss da mehr? 
Kann mir jemand Bettlektüre empfehlen zum Thema Programmieren mit RS Logix?


----------



## kpeter (10 Januar 2007)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> anbei dsa Programmbeispiel für das Lauflicht. Es müssen nun nur noch in die entsprechenden N7:0 - soviele du magst die Bits deinem Muster entsprechend gesetzt werden. der Counter ist dann auf deine tatsächliche Anzahl hin zu begrenzen (die 32000 verkleinern).
> 
> ...


 
Mal eine Dumme frage du steuerst genau 16 lampen an und nicht 4096 mit deiner 1 Zeile 

und wenn du ein Lauflicht so programmierst wirst du arm , am einkolpfen der n7 Datentafel.:twisted: 

und deine variable zeit ist auch nicht gegeben da dein timer immer auf deinen 2 Sekunden steht 


und zu deiner äuserung das mit dem code immer wieder zu schreiben ist wirklich bei der s7 besser gelöst bei der clx oder slc bzw plc können wir das nur mit umwege bewergstelligen.

auch wenn ich am liebsten bei meinen clx bleibe , siemens hat auch vorteile


----------



## kpeter (10 Januar 2007)

Frontman schrieb:


> Ich programmiere demnächst einen Anlagenteil in RS Logix5000. Um mich ein bißchen einzuarbeiten habe ich auch schön brav den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Der AB-Fachberater sagte mir, die Version 16 stünde demnächst ab März zur Verfügung mit der man dann auch Antriebe wie PowerFlex parametrieren bzw. programmieren kann. Wer weiss da mehr?
> Kann mir jemand Bettlektüre empfehlen zum Thema Programmieren mit RS Logix?


 
Bleib lieber bei der 15 wer weiss wielange rockwell braucht das die 16 Fehlerfrei läuft.

Ich hab ziemlich schnell auf die 15 umgestellt und hatte einfach zuviele stillstände deswegen


----------



## Bitpopler (10 Januar 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> Mal eine Dumme frage du steuerst genau 16 lampen an und nicht 4096 mit deiner 1 Zeile
> 
> und wenn du ein Lauflicht so programmierst wirst du arm , am einkolpfen der n7 Datentafel.:twisted:
> 
> ...



moin,

nein das stimmt so nicht. 

Ja, Es werden 16 Lampen angesteuert es war aber auch nie die Rede von mehr. Das zu erweitern auf mehr Lampen ist aber überhaupt kein Problem (2. Integer Datentafel für die nächsten 16 (32 bei CLX) usw.).

Der Timer triggert sich selber. Alle 2 Sekunden ist der 1 für genau 1 Zyklus. Wenn du CLX benutzt kannst du auch DINT nehmen für 32 Lampen. Sag bloss du kennst diese Timerschaltung nicht ? Die ist absoluter Standard wenn man Impulse generieren will die genau 1 Zyklus lang sind.

mfg


----------



## Bitpopler (10 Januar 2007)

moin,

Nachtrag : Das einklöppeln der Datentafel macht man indem man dezimal die Werte reinschreibt (wir sind doch alle fit in Binär -> dezimal oder etwa nicht ?).

mfg


----------



## kpeter (10 Januar 2007)

du sagtest variabele zeiten 

ich weis schon was deine schaltung macht

und du hast geschrieben das du 4096 lampen anstuerst lies mal nach

und bin dez hez okt und was sonst ist doch kein problem


----------



## Bitpopler (10 Januar 2007)

moin,

ich weiß auch das ich 4096 Lampen geschrieben habe. Das ist der maximal mögliche Ausbau der PLC hier . Du kannst doch so viele Ausgänge ankopieren wie du willst ? in RSLogix5000 könnte man das sogar (beinahe) in einem Rung mit nur einer Zeile unterbringen (BTD Befehl z.B.).

Und wenn Bin / Hex usw. kein Problem ist was meckerst du dann ? *gg*

Und wenn du weißt wie der Timer funktioniert warum schreibst du dann er tuts nicht ?

mfg


----------



## MSB (10 Januar 2007)

Er schreibt nicht das ers nicht tut,
sondern das die Musterzeit IMMER 2 Sekunden ist,
und nicht wie du geschrieben hast diese 2 Sekunden (zwischen den Mustern) variabel sind.

Abgesehen davon kann man diese Geschichte (fast) so einfach auch mit einer Siemensgurke realisieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kpeter (10 Januar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Er schreibt nicht das ers nicht tut,
> sondern das die Musterzeit IMMER 2 Sekunden ist,
> und nicht wie du geschrieben hast diese 2 Sekunden (zwischen den Mustern) variabel sind.
> 
> ...


 

ganz meine worte


----------

